# Looking for some similar geotech problems



## redrum (Apr 25, 2006)

I took the exam last week, I think my biggest hole was the geotech.

Can anyone else recommend some good problems/books which are similar to the exam?

It seems like I had a lot of "example" problems, but none were close enough for me to be able to "plug &amp; Chug"


----------



## Brimstone (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you looked at the 6 Minute Solutions for Geotech?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

Geotech is one of my weak areas as well. I'm hoping I won't have to worry about it again, but if I do, I want to find something to help me with it as well.


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hopefully you will not have to retake the test.

Does anyone know the what soil MC Hammer would have choosen for morning civil question?


----------



## redrum (Apr 25, 2006)

I cant recall the anwer, but I had a nice soil classification cheat sheet that I was glad I had.

Are the 6 minute solutions similar to whats on the test? I need to look at some of those if I dont pass


----------



## zabook (May 1, 2006)

YES, ALSO BUY CHELAPATI MANUAL AND LIIBAN AFFI'S GREEN BOOK AND DVD's.


----------



## rleon82 (May 1, 2006)

I looked everywhere for the Chalipati books and had no luck. Let's hope I will not need them for October. :thumbsup:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

I have never heard of Chaplaiti books before?


----------



## CEMENT_ (Jun 9, 2006)

looks like an alternative to lindeburg?

http://www.cpeinst.com

maybe he has more six minute format instead of the hour long chestnuts?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

bump for GEOTECH!

If you took the test and can recommend a good place to find those anoying geotech problems.. a truck leaves for a jobsite..blah blah blah..post em!!!!


----------



## Seajay (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.soilstructure.com/books.html . Great set of practice problems. Actually had a couple borrow versus insitu soil problems imiliar to the one road guy was discussing. It helped me alot. ATW! h43r:


----------



## redrum (Jun 29, 2006)

i think 8 years after taking soil mechanics I just finally figured out how to do those damn soil phase diagrams.....

Bring on the MOhr Circle...... :danc


----------

